# Euro/U.S. Dollar exchange rate?



## stockGURU (3 January 2005)

The U.S. dollar has fallen to new lows against the Euro and is now wallowing at around 1.36:1

Anyone care to hazard a guess as to where the U.S. dollar might bottom out?

I suspect it is unlikely to hit 1.5:1 but feel it might get very close to that (maybe 1.45:1) before we see the beginnings of a real turnaround. 

I would be particularly interested in the views of those who are very familiar with world currency markets.


----------



## obiwan (3 January 2005)

I don't know nothing about currencies. How low ? how long is a piece of string, who knows, who cares ?? Someone once asked me how low AMP would go when it was $20 and I said I wouldn't buy it for 7, and they looked amazed, I think it went to 4 or 5. 

I like this chuck guy on currencies, goto
www.dailyreckoning.com/
click on daily pfennig icon.


----------

